# Курение и заболевания позвоночника



## валерий ч (31 Окт 2011)

Как-то ничего не нашел на форуме по поводу курения и заболеваний позвоночника. Есть ли у кого чем поделится на эту тему? СПАСИБО!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Окт 2011)

валерий ч написал(а):


> Как-то ничего не нашел на форуме по поводу курения и заболеваний позвоночника. Есть ли у кого чем поделится на эту тему? СПАСИБО!


что курить будем?


----------



## gudkov (31 Окт 2011)

)))


----------



## abelar (31 Окт 2011)

Если подросток курит канабиссодержащие курительные смеси более года, то его запросто раскалывают по рентг.снимку грудного отдела позвоночника. И стоматологи по состоянию зубов.


----------



## gudkov (1 Ноя 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Если подросток курит канабиссодержащие курительные смеси более года, то его запросто раскалывают по рентг.снимку грудного отдела позвоночника. И стоматологи по состоянию зубов.



А что там происходит с грудным отделом, у пардон травокуров?)))


----------



## Оксана33года (1 Ноя 2011)

Хорошая тема для курильщиков! А для меня вообще актуальная. Я вот бросала курить( в смысле простые сигареты), потом опять начала. Думала сейчас опять бросить, но на нервах так и тянется рука...И так понимаешь ли стресс не снять, ни выпить, ни сексом экстремальным позаниматься, ни с парашютом спрыгнуть, а тут еще от сигарет отказаться, совсем проблематичненько. Но если бы врачи попугали, про взаимосвязь, думаю не я одна, когда рука тянется за сигаретой, бросила бы эту бяку, вспоминая страшилки врачей)))


----------



## валерий ч (1 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> что курить будем?


Вопрос не в том - что? (табак конечно!) Вопрос в том - будем или не будем? Сам курю уже много лет и в сложившейся ситуации (проблемы с позвоночником) бросить курить становится еще сложнее. А может и не стоит дергаться. Организму и так проблем хватает! А бросить курить  - это все же дополнительный стресс.
Прав ли я? Спасибо!


----------



## Оксана33года (1 Ноя 2011)

Я когда ходила на консультации к врачам, думала: вот, сейчас, если спросят про курение, будут лекцию читать! А смотрю- у них самих сигареты лежат и пальцы желтые от табака!))) Так что вопросов лишних мне не задавали и лекций о вреде курения не читали!)) А бросить курить, если действительно захотеть - это не стресс. Я курила много, думала, что никогда не брошу. А захотела - бросила в середине дня( уже с утра накуренная)), не в понедельник, как это обычно планируется у настроенных на это дело и не постепенно. Как осталось у меня полпачки, так и лежали, пока уже через несколько месяцев, кто-то не пришел в гости и докурил их. А когда хотела закурить, вспоминала слова врача: "Будут проблемы от курения, все равно придется бросить, так зачем до них доводить, лучше бросить прямо сейчас" мне помогало в приступах желания покурить. А еще в диких приступах представляла, что будет со мной от последствий курения и мозг успокаивался, понимала, что это желание сейчас ни какой не стресс, а фигня по сравнению с тем, что может быть от курения. Закурила на почве проблем в личной жизни - дура была, не стоил он того!))) И потом опять понеслось. Сейчас у меня просто обычная лень бороться с этой привычкой, что-то там представлять себе, уговаривать и убеждать себя, а все остальное просто предлоги не заниматься собой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2011)

А стресс, вообще есть?
Доктор Абеляр, как насчет "закуривания" проблем, вернее "заговаривания" признания зависимости от табака?

Зависимы вы, а ссылаетесь на стресс.
Так и говорите, зависим, слабак, не справляюсь. Борьба со своей зависимостью, пугает меня больше чем возможность умереть от рака легких.
Рак легких, где он ещё, а терпеть и бороться надо сейчас.

Мужик заходит в киоск, берет сигареты, с надписью-Курение вызывает Рак легких.
День. Два. Три....
А тут дают пачку с надписью - Курение вызывает Рак простаты.
Он постоял, почитал, подумал и протягивает обратно.
-Дайте мне пожалуйста, Рак Легких.


----------



## Оксана33года (1 Ноя 2011)

Местный ликероводочный завод предупреждает:
"Курение, курение и только курение опасно для вашего здоровья".


----------



## abelar (2 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А стресс, вообще есть?
> Доктор Абеляр, как насчет "закуривания" проблем, вернее "заговаривания" признания зависимости от табака?
> .


Конечно, проблему не возможно "закурить". Также как и "запить" Кроме, конечно случаев,"когда вина много, а проблем мало"(С)
терапия (когнитивная), направленная на признание зависимости от табака и алкоголя, эффективна только для неакцентуированных личностей. Иными словами, человеку, для которого курение-это не причина экзистенциальной смерти, а следствие, осознание этого факта ничего хорошего пациенту не принесет.
В общем, " сначала надо поставить диагноз"!!!
Если курение - не более чем соц. коммуникация. то человек сам бросает без проблем.
если курение - аддиктив,  то надо разбираться чего там больше обсессии и компульсии
Обьективно: курит сигареты никогда не затягиваясь? Курит только в затяжку и крепкие? курит сигару? курит трубку (здесь больше компульсивного компонента)
Курит везде или есть места где никогда не курит?(ннапример дома, в машине)
Курит и при этом есть признаки депрессивного расстройства?
В каждом случае - своя терапия, а иногда отказ от психотерапевтического вмешательства...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2011)

Блин, опять надо в книжку смотреть, половина слов непонятные.
Но главное (имхо), для большинства курение не зависимость.


----------



## abelar (2 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Но главное (имхо), для большинства курение не зависимость.


Абсолютно так!
...У человека спрашивают:
-куришь?
-нет
-пьешь?
-нет.
-с женьщинами?
-нет.
-Как же ты по-жизни расслабляешься7
-а я по-жизни не напрягаюсь!


----------



## Kotenok (2 Ноя 2011)

Вот так всегда. Всё самое интересное удалили....  Такой пост был отличный!

А что на счёт "пассивных" курильщиков?
Ведь им сложнее всего. И вроде не куришь, и не бросишь....


----------



## Оксана33года (5 Ноя 2011)

Мне сказали: "Пить надо в меру!.." Я заглянула в словарь: МЕРА (старорусск.) - единица объема равная 26,24 литра............опаньки!!!! С праздниками, товарищи!!!


----------



## Vasilisa (8 Ноя 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Если подросток курит канабиссодержащие курительные смеси более года, то его запросто раскалывают по рентг.снимку грудного отдела позвоночника. И стоматологи по состоянию зубов.


Доктор, расскажите же скорее, как расколоть по снимку??
...Я вот просто этим летом в один прекрасный день забыла закурить, а вспомнила случайно через два месяца. И пока не курю, хотя изредка есть мысль схватить трясущимися руками сигарету на выходе от какого-нибудь невролога... Получается, что только грыжа меня сподвигает закурить, хотя ради нее, в основном, и воздерживаюсь.


----------



## гармония тела (8 Ноя 2011)

Оксана33года написал(а):


> Мне сказали: "Пить надо в меру!.." Я заглянула в словарь: МЕРА (старорусск.) - единица объема равная 26,24 литра............опаньки!!!! С праздниками, товарищи!!!


ОКСАНА!! 5+. Мне бы в голову не пришло в словаре смотреть!!))


----------



## гармония тела (8 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Блин, опять надо в книжку смотреть, половина слов непонятные.
> Но главное (имхо), для большинства курение не зависимость.


"Бросить курить легко, я это делал много раз!" М.Твен, кажись. С ним нельзя не согласиться -трижды я это делала, по полгода держалась, ан нет, не вышло.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (27 Янв 2012)

А я вот бросить не могу, хотя врач сказал. Не сам никотин влияет а смола. Вот самые легкие курю, а бросить анехрена не выходит.


----------



## flexcool (28 Апр 2012)

Я вот тоже заядлый курильщик. Бросал один раз на 1,5 года. Потом где-то за границей мариуанна подвернулась, решил расслабиться. Ну и понеслось, нашел-создал стрессовую ситуация, ну что бы оправдать себя и закурил. Тут же нагнал дозу. Ну а как прижало, так типа отдушина эдакая. Так о чем я, по непопулярной тут теории Сарно, боль возникает из-за не поступления кислорода к нерву (или скажем меньшего чем необходимо поступления) в результате спазма. Тогда получается что курение ухудшает ситуацию, в связи с тем, что сужает сосуды и кислорода так нужного нерву поступает меньше. Я прав?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2012)

Прав!
Бросайте.


----------



## Оксана33года (2 Май 2012)

Да если я брошу курить, я же сопьюсь с радости! 

Спасибо чудесной цене в 58 рублей за пачку Кента. Скоро я смогу заполнить двухрублёвыми монетами ванну и купаться в них как Скрудж Макдак.)))

И я не знаю, как тебя так вот бросить, чтоб не скучать по тебе, мой любимый кент номер восемь...)))


----------



## shu (2 Май 2012)

Я курила 25 лет. По пачке в день. Муж не курит. Перед детьми стыдно было. Как же сеять разумное, доброе, вечное, если сама... грешок имею... Почти 2 года назад бросила!!! Слава Богу!!! Доктор меня какими-то иголочками потыкал в уХи, поколбасило меня неподецки несколько дней. Крышу сносило конкретно!!! Но я выдержала. Какое счастье! Я не курю!!! Чего и курильщикам желаю!!!


----------



## Ole (2 Май 2012)

через 11 дней будет 2 года как я не курю (стаж 17 лет, первая попытка)- курить хочется, сигареты снятся,
от запаха табака тащусь, грущу вообщем, но сейчас курильщиков так гоняют, тем кто долго-не-курить-не-может жить тяжело,
лучше не начинать по новой.

в плане здоровья, перестала постоянно мерзнуть - видимо сосудам все же от никотина был какой-то вред,
и следовательно спине тоже


----------



## Ундина1 (15 Май 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Блин, опять надо в книжку смотреть, половина слов непонятные.
> Но главное (имхо), для большинства курение не зависимость.


Интересно, аможно по-подробнее узнаь об этом? Я всегда думала, что курение это психологическая зависимость, и некоторым людям очень очень тяжело бросить курить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2012)

Это лень и соглашательство с самим собой.
Всегда привожу пример отца.
Вышел он от врача, где ему сказали что уже проблемы с легкими, выбросил пачку с папиросами в урну и больше не закурил никогда, потому как жить хотел
Мужик сказал, мужик сделал'
Все остальное слюни.
А если принял решение курить, то и курить надо, а не бегать по форумам искать помощи. Принял решение не бояться возможных болезней и более ранней смерти, значил принял.
И нечего скулить.
В жизни, если ее самому не усложнять, все просто!


----------



## tortoise (15 Май 2012)

7 января 2011 когда я была на пике обострения, передвигалась я на 4х костях тогда, доктор мой в связи с праздником отдыхал, наевшись НПВС в количестве раза в три больше того что было прописано (и добившись проявления передозировки) , на просторах интернета я вычитала, что курене в 2 раза уменьшает действие всех видов обезболивающих, подробности не помню, что то по поводу сужения сосудов там тоже было.
С той минуты не курю ( как ни странно и не хочется, а стаж 20 лет был), до этого то же ну никак бросить не получалось))))))).
Все дело в силе мотивации


----------

